# My cat just had a seizure



## JudyS (Feb 19, 2013)

I know there are a lot of pet lovers on TUG, so maybe someone here has experience with a similar issue.

I currently have two cats, Squeaky and Yummy, a brother and sister from the same litter. The were born October 1994, so they are now eighteen years old. (Yes, I'm amazed to have two eighteen-year-old cats!) Squeaky, the male, has been looking rather old and frail for a while now, but his sister Yummy has been in great shape for an eighteen-year-old; she still frequently chases her tail.

Well, last night Yummy suddenly had a seizure. She legs were making uncontrollable galloping motions and she fell off the bed, continuing to seize on the floor for over two minutes. (Which is pretty long, as seizures go.) Afterwards, she couldn’t walk well and didn’t seem able to see or hear much, either. We took her to the all-night emergency vet, who couldn’t find a cause for the seizure, other than he found a heart murmur. Yummy also has very slight kidney failure. She had a routine check-up within the past month and everything seemed fine. (Other than the very early kidney failure -- she has slightly elevated Blood Urea Nitrogen, but normal creatinine and normal urine concentration.) 

Yummy had another brother who was epileptic. (That cat, Graycat, died at age 11 of cardiomyopathy.) However, the emergency vet thought epilepsy would have shown up much earlier in Yummy, if that was the problem.

We spoke to our regular vet today, and she said the murmur could have caused a blood clot that triggered a stoke or TIA, and that a murmur would probably be treatable. The other main possibility is a brain tumor (which would be bad news, of course.) Our regular vet said the 48 hours after a seizure in an elderly animal are critical -- sometimes, the animal continues to seize and must be euthanized. She says that if Yummy has no further seizures for the next few days, we may want to do heart tests as our next step. She thought doing brain scans should be avoided or put off, because they are expensive and are less likely to reveal a treatable problem. 

For the last twenty hours or so, Yummy has seemed fine (her vision, mobility, and hearing seem back to normal), so that’s good. She is being her usual self -- eating, sleeping, grooming, walking around, and demanding lots of petting!

Anyone been through something similar with a pet? I understand that 18 is very old for a cat and we won't have her forever. However, Yummy had seemed so healthy before this that I feel it is worth trying to diagnose the problem, and treat it if possible.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 20, 2013)

No experience, but many hugs for you and Squeaky and Yummy.  I love the names!  
I'll bet HeathPack will chime in on this


----------



## JanT (Feb 20, 2013)

I have no experience with cats, Judy but just wanted to tell you I'm sorry you and your cat are having to go through this.  I love animals of all kinds and know how much unconditional love they give.  Hugs and well wishes for this to be something very small that can be treated.

Jan


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 20, 2013)

I have no personal experience, sorry Judy.

I do know what it is like to face scary medical conditions with our beloved pets, and pray for Yummy that whatever is going on is not serious.

You'll make the right decision . . . because you love them.


----------



## lynne (Feb 20, 2013)

We had the same experience with our cat.  She was having terrible seizures and after extensive tests, she was diagonsed with a heart condition.  She has been on heart meds for the past 4 years and we are looking forward to celebrating her 16th birthday in May.  

Please do not give up hope.


----------



## heathpack (Feb 20, 2013)

The most common cause of a seizure in an 18 year old cat is a brain tumor.  The most common brain tumor in a cat is a meningioma, which is typically a benign tumor that can be cured by surgical resction if it occurs in a surgically accessible location.  There are of course other types of brain tumors in cats as well.  Seizures can be the only symptom of a brain tumor for a long time, especially a meningioma which is usually very slow-growing.  Since your cat is 18 years old, however, one would have to think twice before considering something like brain surgery.

Other causes of seizures include:
1. stroke (typically there are other neurologic symptoms in addition to the seizures, however)
2.  encephalitis (uncommon, encephalitis in cats is more commonly infectious but may be immune-mediated)
3.  epilepsy (recurrent seizures of unknown cause but presumed to be genetic in origin, which is why the first seizure usually occurs in young adultyhood, but about 25% of epileptic patients present with the first seizure <1yr or >5yr of age; technically your cat cannot have epilepsy however because there has not been recurrent seizures)
4.  metabolic disease (especially liver dysfunction, but occasionally low blood sugar)

Sometimes just a single seizure is seen and the cause is never determined, but this is unusual.

The diagnostic approach is typically to eliminate the "easy" things first:  General bloodwork (CBC, chemistry panel, urinalysis and baseline thyroid level) to screen for obvious metabolic disease, pre- and post-prandial bile acids (liver function test, this is a blood test), blood pressure measurment (to screen for hypertension) and possibly chest xrays (to look for evidence of metastasis which is unlikely for an otherwise well cat and for evidence of heart enlargement, which might indicate heart disease which is a risk factor for stroke in a cat).  Sometimes one might test for toxoplasma and, in endemic areas, cryptococcus.  These are both infectious causes of encephalitis in cats.  The toxo titer can be hard to interpret, the crypto latex antigen titer is very easy to interpret- if it is positive you cat is infected and probably has crypto in the brain (a serious but treatable condition).  Crypto is endemic in warm places, especially but not exclusively warm and dry places.  

If those basic tests haven't been performed yet, they should be, with the chest rads and toxo/crypto titers being optional IMO.

If all of those tests are negative, the next diagnostic step is a brain MRI and possibly a spinal tap.  The main reason to go to that extent is if you felt like you would remove a meningioma if it were found.  If you would not, you are probably best off treating symptomatically.  Symptomatic treatment for seizures in cats can be phenobarbital, zonisamide or keppra.  Phenobarbital is the most commonly used and readily available of these meds and it is inexpensive to boot.  The bigger question is whether its even worth starting seizure meds or if you should wait to see if a second seizure occurs.  Personally, I would recommend starting the meds because I think it is most likely there is a brain tumor and therefore I expect additional seizures in the future.  But I am an extremist on this issue, the standard recommendation would be to wait and see if a second seizure occurs and it would be eminently reasonable to do so.  My extremism on the subject comes from the experience that untreated seizures may be much harder to control, so I prefer to start the meds early so that we can potentially use lower (and safer) doses in the long term.

Hopefully that all makes sense.  I am a veterinary neurologist so this type of problem is the kind of thing I see every day.

Good luck to Yummy.

H


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 20, 2013)

Heathpack, how kind of you to again post such detailed and easy to understand information about a pet health issue!  You clearly took time to write this explanation, and what a nice "gift" to another Tugger.  (I'm not a cat owner, and I still found it very interesting.)


----------



## heathpack (Feb 20, 2013)

stmartinfan said:


> Heathpack, how kind of you to again post such detailed and easy to understand information about a pet health issue!  You clearly took time to write this explanation, and what a nice "gift" to another Tugger.  (I'm not a cat owner, and I still found it very interesting.)



Thanks for the thanks, but it really did not take that long.  I wrote it up between appointments- between the seizuring Keeshond appointment & the seizuring Pug appointment, as a matter of fact.

H


----------



## JudyS (Feb 20, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who replied and gave support!

And, a special Thank You to Heathpack. I very much appreciate the detailed reply. It is very helpful, especially your thoughts about starting pets on anticonvulsants after a first seizure. Like Stmartinfan, I have read a number of your previous posts about pet health issues and always find them interesting, even when they don't involve an issue I've had with my own pets. 

I did have one question about your response -- you mentioned that one would think twice about brain surgery on an 18-year-old cat. Did you mean that brain surgery would be too risky in such an old cat, or that it probably wouldn't be worth the expense, given the short amount of time an 18-year-old cat likely left? My impression is that brain surgery is often less traumatic and risky than surgery on the chest or abdomen, although I'm certainly no expert.

If you're willing to answer another question, I'm wondering if there's any way to tell if a brain tumor is causing pain in a pet. Both Yummy and her littermate Squeaky howl (caterwaul) pretty often, but it mostly seems to be when they want to be petted or played with -- I'm hoping that's not necessarily a sign of pain. (It's not the same type of howl a cat makes if a paw gets stepped on -- more like a cat in heat.)


----------



## heathpack (Feb 21, 2013)

JudyS said:


> Thank you to everyone who replied and gave support!
> 
> And, a special Thank You to Heathpack. I very much appreciate the detailed reply. It is very helpful, especially your thoughts about starting pets on anticonvulsants after a first seizure. Like Stmartinfan, I have read a number of your previous posts about pet health issues and always find them interesting, even when they don't involve an issue I've had with my own pets.
> 
> ...



Well, being 18 in and of itself is not a contraindication to diagnosing a cat and treating him.  It's just that he's in the age range where: 1. He could have an as-yet-unidentified concurrent medical problem, 2. It's harder for him to bounce back from a major surgery, and 3. Another serious disease might occur within the next 6-12 months.  As far as issue 1 goes, a neurologist would check him out pretty thoroughly to make sure there is nothing else going on.  But items 2 & 3 are unknowns.  The fundamental question always becomes "is this cat going to be better off in the long run with the most aggressive approach or a more consevervative approach?". Of course that question in unanswerable without a crystal ball, but that is what the specialist tries to help you decide when he or she sees you and your cat.

Brain surgery sometimes is an easier surgery on a cat than a thoracotomy, but it depends on a lot of factors.  An MRI helps to figure this out, but you can't always predict how things will go during surgery.  I have definately had cat meningioma surgeries go so well however that the cat is up and walking around and acting completely normal within hours of their surgery. I am reluctant to send those cats home the next day, but many neurologists do so, when everything goes perfectly.  But it must be remembered that everything does not always go perfectly and sometimes recovery can take a long time or the cat can even die during or immediately after the surgery.

It is almost never the case that a cat feels pain or headache from a brain tumor (as best I can tell).  But sometimes one symptom of a brain disorder is random vocalizing- walking through the house yowling, especially at night. If both cats are vocalizing, I would guess it is more likely a personality quirk than pathology, especially if they are not also pacing/restless/wandering.

I see that you are in Ann Arbor, and there is a veterinary neurology practice in Ann Arbor.  I know both of the neurologists there and they are good guys, will help you out if you want to go meet with them and they won't push you into something that does not make sense.  Let me know if you are interested and I will give you their contact info.

H


----------



## JudyS (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you again, Heathpack -- another very thorough and helpful post!

Contacting the neurology practice here in Ann Arbor sounds like a good idea. I will email you for their contact info.


----------



## JudyH (Feb 21, 2013)

I am a cat lover, and this is very interesting to me.  Thank you Heathpack.

Last night, I wondered if my two yr old cat was seizing.  He was sleeping on me, with his eyes closed, but eyes  sort of rolled back, twitching all over.  It took a few seconds for me to wake him up, probably from a dream, but it looked a little scarey.  He seemed perfectly fine, and was probably annoyed I woke him up.


----------



## mikey0531 (Feb 21, 2013)

I too just want to acknowledge Heathpath's kindness in his posts.  

Debi (mom to dog, Oscar, and cat, George)


----------



## heathpack (Feb 21, 2013)

JudyH said:


> I am a cat lover, and this is very interesting to me.  Thank you Heathpack.
> 
> Last night, I wondered if my two yr old cat was seizing.  He was sleeping on me, with his eyes closed, but eyes  sort of rolled back, twitching all over.  It took a few seconds for me to wake him up, probably from a dream, but it looked a little scarey.  He seemed perfectly fine, and was probably annoyed I woke him up.



Generally speaking, if you can stop the event by waking the animal up or otherwise physically intervening, then it was not a seizure.  There are exceptions but this holds true 90% of the time.  I am voting it was not a seizure.

H


----------



## shagnut (Feb 22, 2013)

Judy, my 20 yr old cat had a couple of years ago and has never had another one. She fell over and I rushed her to the vet, by the time I got there she was walking around and looking good. She is now 22 and is not doing as well and I need to put her down but I can't bring myself to do it. She is a beautiful persian and got her for Kelli when she graduated.  She does have arthritis in her back legs and is senile and yowls at night and now during the day so it will be soon. 

I could not afford to do all those tests and at that age I'm not so sure I would even if I could.  Now, that's coming from someone who spent 800 on Monkey when she had a heat stroke .  Just know my thoughts are with you. 

shaggy


----------



## JudyS (Feb 23, 2013)

Shaggy, thanks for sharing your cat's story with me. It's good to hear that some elderly cats continue on for a couple of years after a seizure! Did your cat have just one seizure, or several? 

Wow, 22 years old! You must have given her good care for her to reach such an advanced age. 

(Of course, luck plays a big role in longevity, too. I'm not saying everyone's pet will live to an advanced age, even with good care.) 



shagnut said:


> ... She does have arthritis in her back legs and is senile and yowls at night and now during the day so it will be soon....


Knowing when to euthanize can be a tough, tough question. My male cat, Squeaky, (the littermate of Yummy, the one who had the seizure) is very thin, which is making it hard for him to walk. He also yowls a fair amount (although he's been doing that for years.) Squeaky still has a good appetite (despite being thin), will pounce on a laser dot, and purrs fairly often, so we figure he's still enjoying life for now. 

With Squeaky and Yummy's mother, Purry, I feel that we waited too long to euthanize her and she would have been better off if we hadn't tried to intervene when she went into crisis. (Purry had kidney failure and was at least in her midteens, exact age unknown.) She spent several days in intensive care, was absolutely miserable there, and only survived about a week after she was released. Of course, if we had euthanized Purry earlier, I'd probably have spent years wondering if she would have responded to treatment. 

We also spent a lot on Purry's care at a time when DH & I were really struggling to pay for our own medical bills. I do wonder whether we will really be able to afford to pay for advanced care for Yummy, if she needs that. But, I was never able to have children, so I am very attached to my cats!

Shaggy, what signs of senility is your cat showing? I have heard of some elderly cats who get stuck in corners because they can't figure out where the open floor is, that sort of thing. Squeaky and Yummy have never been overly bright  compared to other cats, so I'm not sure I'll know when they're senile. (For example, their whole lives they have gotten their claws stuck into blankets and such, and not realized that they can retract their claws to free themselves.) 

One thing that has been a great help to me is having an experienced veterinarian who makes house-calls. Many of her patients are elderly cats and dogs and she has a lot of experience with "end of life issues" in pets. If we had not found a veterinarian like that, probably I would look for a geriatric specialist as our cats' regular veterinarian. But how I wish pets could tell us how they feel and what they want!


----------



## shagnut (Feb 24, 2013)

My vet said when he dies he wants to come back as one of my pets. She has only had one seizure and no more but if she does, I will definitly put her down. 

Her big sign of senility is when I shut off all the lights , she will start yeowling and drives me nuts. Can go on for a long time.  She acts like she doesn't know where she is. . I've taken her to the vet twice to put her down and the vet says it's not time yet.  

shaggy


----------



## JudyS (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info, Shaggy!



shagnut said:


> My vet said when he dies he wants to come back as one of my pets.


:rofl:  Your pets sound very lucky!



shagnut said:


> Her big sign of senility is when I shut off all the lights , she will start yeowling and drives me nuts. Can go on for a long time.  She acts like she doesn't know where she is. . .


Yeah, that yowling can be a big problem! Squeaky likes to yowl at about four in the morning. Luckily, we have a big house with thick walls, and it's possible to put him in a different part of the house on nights he's really bad.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 2, 2013)

*Yummy has been doing well*

I just wanted to post an update about Yummy. She has been fine since her one seizure in February. DH & I had standard metabolic tests run on her, and the tests showed her to be in good health for her age (18.5 years) -- no problems except early kidney disease. (She is on a low-protein diet to reduce stress on her kidneys.) Although the emergency vet told us he heard a murmur, he wrote in his report that Yummy had no heart murmur. Our regular vet listened carefully to Yummy's heart and did not detect a murmur. We consulted our regular vet about doing heart and/or brain scans, but she wasn't sure they were warranted. We decided to skip further tests for now, especially since Yummy gets very stressed when leaving our house. (Our regular vet makes house calls.) 

In the past, I always found it annoying when Yummy wanted to sit on me while I slept, but right after her seizure, I not only let her sit on me while I was in bed, but I petted her then, too. Now, every night she wants to sit on me and get petted! I don't mind, as I am happy to have had this past month with my soft little cat. Hopefully she'll be around a while longer. 

Thanks to everyone who gave support and advice, and a special thanks to Heathpack!


----------



## Jennie (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope it is not insensitive of me to post this message but maybe a little smile during such an anxious period will help a bit. 

When I was 8 years old and my sister was 6, we adopted our first cat (or rather, she adopted us). We named her "Cuddles" because she was so tame and loveable. She loved to snuggle up and watch television.with us. We would dress her in doll clothes and take her for a walk in a doll carriage. She would lie on her back purring and gladly accept petting from the other kids on the block.

One day my mother left us alone for a few minutes to run to the grocery store. We lived in an apartment building and the elderly lady who lived next door agreed to keep an eye on us. She remained in her apartment with her door and ours left open. 

Suddenly Cuddles came running into the livingroom screeching, and began rolling on the floor and foaming at the mouth. I screamed for help. Mrs. D, who did not speak perfect English, called 911 and said that a little girl was in trouble. Two police cars and an ambulance responded just as my mother returned to the building. No one was allowed in as they ran up four flights of stairs to offer assistance. The elderly lady greeted them with this statement: "Me make mistake, It's not the baby. It's a cat that's dying." I became hysterical as Cuddles rushed under the sofa, still frothing at the mouth. 

I suddenly wondered why my sister had gone into our bedroom and had not come out to help. A police officer brought her out to see if she was okay. She was crying hysterically and  looked so guilty. I yelled at her, asking what had happened to Cuddles. She said that Cuddles had bad breath and she was just trying to brush her teeth.

Cuddles lived to be 18 years old, with no health problems, and died peacefully in her sleep. We have had many feline friends since then but she is our most memorable.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 2, 2013)

So happy that Yummy is doing well.

And Cuddles and the "seizure" and police is hilarious!


----------



## cerralee (Apr 2, 2013)

I had a very handsome napoleon cat named squeek (see profile pic).  One day his back legs stiffened up, he fell over and appeared to have a seizure.  It lasted about 30 seconds or less total.  He then went upstairs and under the clothes in the closet where he panted for awhile and seemed to recover.  The next day the same thing happened and as I had made a vet appointment the previous day took him in.

At the time of his visit he appeared fine until I got him to the office where he started panting heavily.  After an initial examination the vet sent me to a more specialized facility where they ran numerous tests and determined that he had asthma and an enlarged heart.  He was very stressed out at being in a cage in the same room with several large noisy dogs and would not stop panting, they kept him overnight and he was still panting when I went in the next day to check up on him.

As soon as they brought him in to the exam room to see me and the doc he crawled up in my arms, stopped panting and started purring.  I had expressed concern repeatedly that he was scared and panted every time I put him in the car to go to the vet or the groomer.  I think the observation did him more harm than the seizure.

Last January my daughter heard a thump and called to me to come downstairs.  He apparently had another episode and died on the spot.  I was almost thankful that I had not had to take him to the vet. The treatment is sometimes worse than the illness.  He was only ten but what a wonderful ten years we had with him.  His littermate sisters are still with me along with his 13 year old mom.  Mom also has an enlarged heart and they all pant when stressed.

Good luck to your furball.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive wishes for my cat!



cerralee said:


> ...Last January my daughter heard a thump and called to me to come downstairs.  He apparently had another episode and died on the spot.  I was almost thankful that I had not had to take him to the vet. The treatment is sometimes worse than the illness.  He was only ten but what a wonderful ten years we had with him.  His littermate sisters are still with me along with his 13 year old mom.  Mom also has an enlarged heart and they all pant when stressed..


I'm sorry about the loss of Squeek.

Perhaps Heathpack will be along with more information, but I'm betting your cat died of Feline Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy. It is an enlargement of the heart caused by abnormalities in the heart muscle fibers. It is the main cause of sudden death in middle-aged cats, and can also lead to blood clots (causing strokes or pain and paralysis of the legs), and to heart failure (an inability of the heart to pump enough blood.)

My beloved Graycat, litter mate of Yummy and Squeaky, died of Feline Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy when he was eleven. (Graycat looked very similar to the standard avatar that I use on this BBS. I selected that avatar because it reminded me of him.) Graycat was epileptic, but the feline cardiac specialist I consulted didn't think his epilepsy was related to his sudden death. 

Feline Hypertrophic Cardiomyopathy can sometimes be treated with medication. I definitely understand your concerns about taking your cats to the vet, as mine get very stressed out, too. When Graycat died, we took Yummy and Squeaky to a cats-only clinic (no scary dogs!) to have echocardiograms. The cost (seven years ago) was about $350 per cat. Luckily, their hearts checked out OK, no cardiomyopathy.

I'm much more reluctant to take Yummy out of the house now that she is so old. When she needed some dental work done about a year ago, our veterinarian came to our house and sedated her before bringing her back to the clinic. Sedation before heart tests might not work, because it can slow heart function and make it harder to see heart abnormalities, but this is something you could discuss with a feline cardiologist.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 2, 2013)

One of my cats has hypertrophic cardiomyopathy that was found 6 years ago. Her prognosis was not good and she wasn't expected to live more than a year. She was (best guess) about ten years old at the time. But medication and consistent feelings have kept her alive this long - all still without any symptoms noticeable to the average person. She's been to countless vets and currently sees a cat cardiologist every six months. All the vets say she's a miracle cat. 

But at Yummy's age I don't think I would do a ton of tests.


----------



## JudyS (Oct 15, 2013)

*My two cats are now 19 years old!*

I started this thread back in February when my 18-year-old cat, Yummy, had a seizure. Well, Yummy has been fine ever since, and she and her brother Squeaky (from the same litter) recently celebrated their 19th birthdays! Yummy was chasing her tail earlier today, and Squeaky chased a laser dot for a little bit!

I find it hard to believe that I have one 19-year-old cat, let alone two, but that is truly how old they are -- I have had them since the day they were born, way back in October 1994. 

I know I am very lucky to have had my cats so long. I am thinking of making a donation to an animals' charity in their veterinarian's honor, because she deserves a lot of credit, too. She has had the cats on a prescription low-protein diet for about the last five years, which I think has really helped protect their kidneys. (Kidney failure is the main disease that kills old cats.) She also has Squeaky on two blood pressure meds and an appetite stimulant, all three of which are given as transdermal creams rubbed into his ears. 

Thanks again to everyone who posted information and get well wishes back when Yummy was sick!


----------



## kwindham (Oct 15, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I started this thread back in February when my 18-year-old cat, Yummy, had a seizure. Well, Yummy has been fine ever since, and she and her brother Squeaky (from the same litter) recently celebrated their 19th birthdays! Yummy was chasing her tail earlier today, and Squeaky chased a laser dot for a little bit!
> 
> I find it hard to believe that I have one 19-year-old cat, let alone two, but that is truly how old they are -- I have had them since the day they were born, way back in October 1994.
> 
> ...



I think that's a great idea!  I saw earlier in the post where you mentioned you had no children so the cats are your kiddos.  Although I have 2 boys from a previous marriage, DH doesn't have any.  We have lil man, our toy poodle.  Lil Man is OUR child, so I understand perfectly your cats being your children.


----------



## pjrose (Oct 16, 2013)

I was kind of scared to click into this thread....but now I'm overjoyed that your 19 year old furrkids are doing so well!  

A donation is a lovely idea.  May I suggest that you look for an all-volunteer rescue organization that fosters homeless animals until the purrfect adoptive homes are found?  If it's an organization like the one for which I volunteer, I know that all donations go directly to pet food, medical costs, etc.  In contrast, some organizations may have a lot of overhead that doesn't go directly to the animals in need.  Another option might be to donate to a low-cost spay/neuter program.  Or, simply ask your veterinarian what organization she might choose


----------



## Timeshare Von (Oct 16, 2013)

So happy to read the good news Judy!  I too was a bit worried about opening the thread . . . but glad I did.

Hugs to you and your pride.


----------



## Gillian (Oct 28, 2013)

*My cat has had four seizures since June*

My cat has had four seizures since June 2013  He is 18yrs old has been quite healthy his whole life.  I realize that I will have to euthanize him Soon and its killing me.  I also have noticed that he seems to be confused alot and just seems to circle the apt not really knowing what to do. These seizures are really worrying me  I can't afford to spend  1000.00 as I'm on a fixed income.  Should I just take him to the vet and ask them to put him down.???? I just do not what to do  Thanks


----------



## pjrose (Oct 29, 2013)

Gillian said:


> My cat has had four seizures since June 2013  He is 18yrs old has been quite healthy his whole life.  I realize that I will have to euthanize him Soon and its killing me.  I also have noticed that he seems to be confused alot and just seems to circle the apt not really knowing what to do. These seizures are really worrying me  I can't afford to spend  1000.00 as I'm on a fixed income.  Should I just take him to the vet and ask them to put him down.???? I just do not what to do  Thanks



It's a terrible decision to have to make.  But as you note you realize you will have to soon.  Base it on his declining quality of life.  Does he still purr?  recognize you? snuggle?


----------



## hefleycatz (Oct 29, 2013)

It such a hard decision. Since you've had him so long, I think you will " know" when its time.  Is he still eating, going to the potty normally. Cats can get a form of dementia.  As someone asked earlier, is he still purring and wanting affection.  I have had several that I have had to make the 'decision' for.  

 In my experience, they start with the pacing and meowing and then it becomes a constant restlessness.  

It is a little more expensive, but my vet recommended a traveling vet that comes to the home to euthanize  your pets.  I've had a couple cats that going to the vet was traumatic in itself, so this was a wonderful alternative.  O 



Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------

